# cora pregnant? what??!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

One of my males ended up on the females cage a few weeks ago when my friend didn't secure the boys' cage door. We aren't sure how long he was on there but I marked the calender just in case. Well here we are just shy of 21 days and I'm pretty sure cora is pregnant. Everyone else looks normal. I put her in a cage by herself and she's nested and been very mellow today. She is usually very active but not today. So I suspect we will have babies in the next few days. Babies are exciting but so much work! And its bad timing as I must be out of town next weekend!ahhh! I currently have her in a cage right next to her usual cage mates, but should I put up somethin between the cages to give her more privacy? Or will she benefit from havin her friends in sight? Any suggestions?


----------



## EleashaC (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm totally new to this as well (expecting surprise babies sometime in the next 48 hours, argh!), but I would think that it would depend on the personality of the pregnanyt rat. From what I've read on this forum and other places, some new mother rats like to have their cagemates around, and some of them get violent. It might comfort her to see her friends, or maybe it will make her mad. Perhaps just see how she reacts? I've got my pregnant one in her own maternity cage, but she's been really enjoying running around with her sisters all day, and hanging out with them.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

My last females was separated from her previous cagemate when we noticed she was pregnant because I knew it would be an issue and she liked privacy but cora loves her cage mate and has bonded with boogey. I worry they may both get lonely. She seems calm being next to them


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep us posted!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I definitely will! as soon as they're born ill post pictures


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She can be in sight of them but not in the same cage.

Good luck with the babies, and pictures when they are born!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I put her in her own cage as soon as I noticed. She hasn't had them yet but it should be inthe next 24-48 hrs


----------



## Kyla_Love (Feb 9, 2012)

When I was about 16 I got two female sister rats. Apparently one was pregnant and I had no idea. She had her babies before I even knew she was preggers and had time to prepare (including taking her sister out). Anyways I was so suprised because the sister actually helped out mama alot. They would split up the babies and switch them when it was time to feed the other ones. They never fought over the babies and they both loved the babies so much it was amazing. Mama seemed to really appreciate her sisters help with her little squeekers. I wouldn't suggest having her cagemates in with her since MOST rats do not act like my two did with babies but what I am saying is that all rats are different so I'd just see how she reacts. If she seems comforted being able to see her cagemates then let her, if she seems stressed about it then don't. Good luck and keeps us updated!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well...still no babies. False alarm I suppose she has just gotten tubby  however I'm starting to wonder if my roommate is letting my rats loose because I found one of my females roaming my room today...don't know if she squeezed between bars or if she snuck out when I fed(although I'm sure I would have noticed) or what. Ugh.


----------

